
WBox - HTTP testing tool - antirez
http://hping.org/wbox
======
antirez
I wrote it in the free time of the last few days, still a bit primitive but
I'll try to improve it, please feel free to post feature requests (and bug
reports as the only beta tester for now was valgrind ( <http://valgrind.org/>
)

